# this was e-mailed to us



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

by our master gardener teacher.

http://www.care2.com/causes/what-passes-for-honey-on-u-s-shelves.html?page=1

http://www.foodsafetynews.com/2011/11/tests-show-most-store-honey-isnt-honey/


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Nothing new, but micro-filtering honey isn't an insidious plot to hide Chinese honey (although it helps!). The articles fail to mention the _primary_ reason pollen is filtered out: shelf life. (Uneducated) American consumers want liquid honey, and the only way for honey to have shelf life and not crystalize is for it to be micro-filtered.

"Shelf-life" is a huge factor in grocery products. It's why we have completely tasteless tomatoes - they were hybridized for shelf-life, not taste. Meats are "enhanced" with 15-20% saline solution to make them look juicer and provide longer shelf life. 

If you want to know your honey is pure, you need to know your local beekeeper!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Honey is also super heated(180F) before filtering also to help the grocery store shelf life. Shelf life means it doesn't crystalize readly.

*the national honey board web site has a honey locator so one never has to buy honey in a grocery store.*

I truely dislike those store sold and even some of the pick your own straw berries. WOW big red tasteless worthless berries for nearly any thing with out a 5 pound bag of sugar per quart added.

 Al


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Would any of you buy honey in a store from the apiary linked below?

www.gentlebreezehoney.com

Martin


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I would if we weren't already buying locally (raw).


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

is this the guy that kills off the bees? if so no i would not.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

is this the guy who kills off the bees? if so no i would not.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

The myth in this thread topic is that it suggests the ultra-filtering is done to cover up something else and that is not true. The problem lies in having no national definition of what exactly constitutes pure honey. If honey must have all of the pollen which was in it when extracted, there are many types which would never be accepted by the general public. I've currently got jars of pumpkin, loosestrife, and wildflower from 2 different sources. None would move off store shelves if alongside clear honey. If the definition of honey means that it must be just as it comes from the extractor, then the report is in error. It would not be *most* but *all* store honey is not honey. 

Martin


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

mare said:


> is this the guy that kills off the bees? if so no i would not.


It's a bit of a stretch to need to know methods, equipment, etc. in an apiary to determine if honey on a store shelf if safe to use or is pure honey. No beekeeper needs to have each container of honey also come with a printed pamphlet detailing his/her entire operations. Just about every one now selling through stores has a web site to go to for additional details. That should be sufficient.

Honey Acres is another brand which may appear on store shelves around here. Fifth generation in the business. As far as I know, next generation sells only commercially from another apiary. Would you buy anything off a store shelf or from a bulk warehouse from them?

www.wisconline.com/store/profiles/honeyacres.html

FYI, the beekeeper who grew tired of losing most of his bees in recent winters is probably going to let it happen again if he hasn't already done so. He's been looking for someone to buy the business for several years without success. It was offered to me but I'm not much younger than he is. 

Martin


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

alleyyooper said:


> *the national honey board web site has a honey locator so one never has to buy honey in a grocery store.*l


The National Honey Board honey locator is virtually useless in directing customers to local beekeepers. A number of states have only a single apiary listed. If one looks at the source of the honey for just those listed for Michigan, you'll find honey from many different parts of the world.

www.honeylocator.com

Martin


----------

